# Julia is crafting garden bench DIYS + 337 turnip price!



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey ya’ll, willing to open my island again for peeps to grab the DIY! If you’re interested in also selling your turnips, my Nook’s is buying them for 337 bells. It’s not as high as some others but if you want to sell, please let me know in the post below so I can hold off letting people in when it’s your turn!

Please respect my island as always. I will be PMing people in groups of three and I’ll like your post when it’s your turn!

No entry fee like usual, but tips are nice!

I’ll be semi-AFK so don’t feel too bad when I don’t respond in game!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d like to visit please!


----------



## g u a v a (Apr 16, 2020)

i would like to visit~~


----------



## BaileyEloise (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to visit! :^)


----------



## Zen (Apr 16, 2020)

can i visit?


----------



## pipty (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I visit pls!


----------



## lapaa (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

Mosshead said:


> I would like to visit! :^)





Zen said:


> can i visit?





pipty said:


> Can I visit pls!


You guys will be the second batch so hang tight!


----------



## amyahh (Apr 16, 2020)

OOO I would love to visit for diy ! don’t have any turnips but is it possible to use your shop to sell fish ?


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to grab that DIY if possible


----------



## Mieiki (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to come by!


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

amyahh said:


> OOO I would love to visit for diy ! don’t have any turnips but is it possible to use your shop to sell fish ?


LMAO sure, that’s fine with me!


----------



## amyahh (Apr 16, 2020)

morthael said:


> LMAO sure, that’s fine with me!


THANKK YOUUU


----------



## Quack (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d like to visit!


----------



## Zen (Apr 16, 2020)

morthael said:


> You guys will be the second batch so hang tight!



thanks!  should i leave a tip?


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to stop by when there's room!


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

Zen said:


> thanks!  should i leave a tip?


You don’t have to! I’m mainly doing this to share the DIY with others!


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Apr 16, 2020)

can i come over?


----------



## brangein (Apr 16, 2020)

love to visit too, thanks!


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

lapaa said:


> I'd like to come!





amyahh said:


> OOO I would love to visit for diy ! don’t have any turnips but is it possible to use your shop to sell fish ?





TaylaJade said:


> I would love to grab that DIY if possible


You guys are the third batch!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

Locking the thread! Will try to get through the line and might reopen if she’s crafting still!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



Mieiki said:


> Would love to come by!





Quack said:


> I’d like to visit!





Feather Orb said:


> I'd like to stop by when there's room!


You guys are the 4th batch, hang tight!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



Rei.from.Pulau said:


> can i come over?





brangein said:


> love to visit too, thanks!


Thanks for your patience, you guys will be the 5th batch!


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

Unlocking the thread! Please post if you want to come!


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to come for the DIY if she is still crafting please


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

srednivashtar said:


> I'd like to come for the DIY if she is still crafting please


She’s still crafting! PMing you now!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

Last call, I will be closing this in 10 mins or so!


----------



## Keke (Apr 16, 2020)

Can i come for the DIY please?


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

Keke said:


> Can i come for the DIY please?


PMing you now!


----------



## Escapesun (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I visit


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

Escapesun said:


> Can I visit


PM’ed!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to visit please!


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I'd love to visit please!


PM’ed!


----------



## InkFox (Apr 16, 2020)

Eek I'm hosting a DIY grab too, if I can process everybody before you close your doors, may I drop by ? Lemme know.


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

InkFox said:


> Eek I'm hosting a DIY grab too, if I can process everybody before you close your doors, may I drop by ? Lemme know.


Sure thing! I can wait for you, I’ll let you know if she stops crafting though just in case!


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 16, 2020)

morthael said:


> Sure thing! I can wait for you, I’ll let you know if she stops crafting though just in case!



I can go pick it up for ink. Can I come give me a code I pick up the cutting board at Ink and then I bring it to him later in case he/she misses it.

@InkFox


----------



## Kladz (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to visist please, will tip!


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> I can go pick it up for ink. Can I come give me a code I pick up the cutting board at Ink and then I bring it to him later in case he misses it.
> 
> @InkFox


Oh that sounds good! PMing you now!!


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 16, 2020)

morthael said:


> Oh that sounds good! PMing you now!!



Thanks have to help each other out  So I be there in a bit gimme a moment.


----------



## InkFox (Apr 16, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> I can go pick it up for ink. Can I come give me a code I pick up the cutting board at Ink and then I bring it to him later in case he/she misses it.
> 
> @InkFox


Would you do that ? Thank you so much ! You're amazing !


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

Kladz said:


> I'd like to visist please, will tip!


PM’ed!


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 16, 2020)

InkFox said:


> Would you do that ? Thank you so much ! You're amazing !



Dropped two flowers in front of your abel sisters. I am now going to pick up the garden bench DIY and then come back to you


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

she’s still crafting if anyone else is interested in this!


----------



## asheu (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to come!


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

asheu said:


> I would like to come!


PMing now!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

If anyone else wants to get the DIY, please PM me! I can reopen my gates again as long as she's still crafting!


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 16, 2020)

Max I visit, too c:?


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

Squirrel Detective said:


> Max I visit, too c:?


PM’ed!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

Locking this because I have to go to bed soon! Thank you all for a wonderful hosting session!! It was really fun, enjoy your DIY!!


----------

